# Flipping



## NancyNGA (Sep 29, 2017)

Pancakes


----------



## NancyNGA (Sep 29, 2017)

More pancakes


----------



## Aunt Bea (Sep 29, 2017)




----------



## NancyNGA (Sep 29, 2017)




----------



## NancyNGA (Sep 29, 2017)

If you need help putting on your sweats in the morning....


----------



## NancyNGA (Sep 29, 2017)

How to take them off...


----------



## RadishRose (Sep 29, 2017)

These are all super!


----------



## NancyNGA (Sep 29, 2017)




----------



## NancyNGA (Sep 30, 2017)




----------



## NancyNGA (Sep 30, 2017)

S.Z. "Cuddles" Sakall, trying to teach Barbara Stanwyck how to flip pancakes, in _Christmas in Connecticut_, 1945






.
.
.
_By George, I think she's got it!!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_


----------



## NancyNGA (Oct 1, 2017)

Royal couple flips too!


----------



## Ken N Tx (Oct 1, 2017)




----------



## NancyNGA (Oct 1, 2017)

Reminds me of Ken's bug.


----------



## NancyNGA (Oct 5, 2017)

Flip phone swag...






Years later with smartphone


----------



## NancyNGA (Oct 7, 2017)

Apologies for post #10. Unless I'm losing my mind, those extra images didn't show up for the first 24 hours.  :eewwk: 

Two-page flip books.   We used to make these as kids.


----------



## NancyNGA (Oct 11, 2017)




----------



## SifuPhil (Oct 11, 2017)

Deleted

For some reason I have problems posting animated GIFs here ...


----------



## NancyNGA (Oct 11, 2017)

SifuPhil said:


> ...For some reason I have problems posting animated GIFs here ...


Me too.  I've never had any luck posting them as attachments, only as links. I'll try it as a link. 

*I* can see it, but it hurts to watch.  Recipe for a broken neck?


----------

